# SNOWAY Plow Problem!!



## tacoma2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a snoway 22 plow, with a non-original motor. The motor is a Haldex-Barnes Snow Plow Motor. The problem is that whenever i hit ANY control button (except down) and the hydraulic motor turns on, it automatically sends the fluid to the right angle cylinder, pushing the plow to the left. WHY???? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

Your spool valve isn't changing positions when you try to use the other funtions. It is either stuck, or, not getting current to the coils that would shift it. It is likely that the detent position is to send fluid to the right cylinder. Do you have a wired or wirless controller?


----------



## tacoma2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a wired connection... i tested the wires at the plow pump from the controls and they all get sufficient voltage when i hit the respective button. I also put 12volts to each solenoid and they all click like they work


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Look for a pinched wire or short. Particularly the green wire.


----------



## tacoma2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

will do... hopefully thats the problem. thanks. will reply if not


----------



## tacoma2004 (Jan 29, 2011)

NOT the problem! still cant find it! no matter if i take the left/right (red and green) wires off, it still tries to angle left. Whenever the pump runs, it tries to send fluid to the right angle cylinder, pushing the plow to full angle left. I even disconnected the hoses, manually angled the plow straight, put the hoses back on an put the fluid back in, and still it goes left. No matter what button i push. whenever the pump runs, it sends fluid to the right angle cyl.


----------



## Pullin&Plowin (Feb 10, 2011)

Try changing your fluid and flushing the lines and cylinders. I have seen in the past that the chrome will flake off the cylinder causing the fluid to have nowhere to go so it takes the only unrestricted path


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Could have a stuck check or crossover relief valve


----------

